# New Crafts Sections



## larry

Hi all,

Welcome to the new crafts section.

Feel free to discuss any and all Halloween oriented crafts.

Please also discuss any sub-sections or other things that could help make this section better.
This section may NOT be used to sell things.

Thanks much,

Larry


----------



## maleficent

Thank you Larry!
You're the bestest!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

*Witchs Cupboard*

Here is a pic I made of a witchs spell cupboard. I hope I am doing this right as this is my first time posting.







Thanks


----------



## purpleferrets3

Sorry, I am not able to add attachments to my posts yet.


----------



## whynotgrl666

um....i do cross stitch...but only really halloween or fall themed stuff , any one else? i could post the few halloween projects i havent gifted out...


----------



## maleficent

We'd love to see them. 

Ok all you crafters start adding threads!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

I'd love to start some more crafts, but the girls that usually help me with everything are out of state....and I miss them dearly...

I'd like to do some paper mache but I can't find a decent recipe online. I've tried some but it falls apart easily. I'll shop around and post what I start.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> I'd love to start some more crafts, but the girls that usually help me with everything are out of state....and I miss them dearly...
> 
> I'd like to do some paper mache but I can't find a decent recipe online. I've tried some but it falls apart easily. I'll shop around and post what I start.


Hey Samhain Voodoo, have you tried Stolloween's website (STOLLOWEEN)
There is a lot of paper mache instruction on there. He is also a member of the forum.

Flour, elmers glue and water seem to work pretty well for me. I try to do equal parts flour and glue (usually a cup of each), then just enough water to make it the consistancy of pancake batter.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Larry. Thanks for the section. I'm just about to plunge into more of the DIY craft area. I bought some molds last year for some amulets for an Egyptian theme I want to do for a haunt area so this will be a helpful area to come to. 

I do have a suggestion for a sub-section--Clay. I think there's a lot of people who would find that category very useful when posting. Thanks.


----------



## larry

I agree. Done.


----------



## Charmedp3

is there a sewing thread (ha ha no pun intended) i sew things from scraps and give them out to trick and treaters. Elaine


----------



## spookyone

Curlgoddess said:


> Hey Samhain Voodoo, have you tried Stolloween's website (STOLLOWEEN)
> There is a lot of paper mache instruction on there. He is also a member of the forum.
> 
> Flour, elmers glue and water seem to work pretty well for me. I try to do equal parts flour and glue (usually a cup of each), then just enough water to make it the consistancy of pancake batter.
> 
> Best of luck!


btw might wanna stay away from the flour mixture.. unless you live where you have no mice... lol my mum made something with the flour mixture and well let just say there was nuthing left at all..


----------



## scarikari

Hi I'm looking for ideas, suggestions on how to make a zombie doll (lack of a better word) invitations any help is appreciated


----------



## [email protected]

does anyone know the thread that told ya how to build your own figure bases?there was a thread that told ya how to use pvc pipe but it was extrs good cause it told ya how to do different figures like standing.sitting and like the ones coming out of the ground.they used moveable joint thins.


----------



## Halloeve55

I have some scrap booking pages I've done recently.some are unfinished.I finally picked up my hobby.This is the year 2010 where my son was a firefighter


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

Finished up the Trophies for our Costume Contest.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

The last one is Best Couple. Not sure why the pic is so much smaller.


----------



## witchymom

CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear said:


> Finished up the Trophies for our Costume Contest.
> View attachment 121765
> 
> View attachment 121766
> 
> View attachment 121767
> 
> View attachment 121768
> 
> View attachment 121769




those are FUNNY (esp the last LOLOLOL)


----------



## Yardpainter

I am new to Halloween Forum so hello to all you have given me so much inspiration for Halloween this year. Anyway here are two signs that I painted for our haunt.


----------



## Yardpainter

Sorry here is the second sign.


----------



## Yardpainter

Here is two more I did awhile ago.


----------



## Halloeve55

Yardpainter:your signs are awesome!! Love the skull! And my niece would go nuts for the Mickey pumpkin


----------



## Yardpainter

Thanks Halloeve55. I love to paint and I love halloween so the two went together perfect.


----------



## witchwith4blackcats

here's a pic of a fun project


----------



## Halloeve55

witchwith4blackcats:i'm just now seeing your ghouls but they are so cute!


----------



## tortured_serenity

This is brought over from the other craft section. I made my first skull latex mold so i could cast my own skulls. Well i messed up on making a mother mold for it and was looking for some place to store it when i put it on top of vase with my headlamp in it AND...played with it a little hehe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just a heads up that under the General Discussion Section I posted about a few craft magazines with halloween themes (with pics) -- a quilting magazine and a stampers magazine.


----------



## Kelloween

Finished another...


----------



## Killamira

Working on five frames for our twisted wonderland theme this year.


----------



## JustWhisper

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> I'd love to start some more crafts, but the girls that usually help me with everything are out of state....and I miss them dearly...
> 
> I'd like to do some paper mache but I can't find a decent recipe online. I've tried some but it falls apart easily. I'll shop around and post what I start.


I made some papier mache last year that was so strong I couldn't even sand it. You might want to adjust my recipe a little. LOL. 
I tore up newspaper and soaked it in water until it was thoroughly wet. Wring out the excess water really well. Put it in a food processor and turn it into pulp. I used a Bullet. I then added flour, elmers glue, and some drywall compound. You might want to go easy on the drywall. That is what makes it hard. I don't see mice being able to or wanting to eat this stuff. I could be wrong. hehe. This is not intended to be used with newspaper strips. It is used like a clay. But I suppose if you made it thin enough you could use it for traditional papier mache.


----------



## Kelloween

Just finished this one..gave the witches a break


----------



## a_granger

Kelloween said:


> Finished another...
> 
> View attachment 157759


kelloween, that's gorgeous!


----------



## chrisv

Good to see some mentions of others doing miniatures. I also made a mini haunted house. Some pix are on my website cverstraete.com


----------



## pumptroll

Awesome job! Now come to my house.......


----------



## pumptroll

so cute! Scapebookers have a special talent.


----------



## revengemaiden

I am so impressed with the talent on these boards! I can barely use spray paint, much less craft anything from scratch!

I have a question for all your crafters and builders: I just purchased some fragile harlequin pumpkins. I am not certain of the composition -- some thin, easily broken resin? Anyway, I ordered four and three came broken. 

Is that any clear product or sealant (spray, paint on, etc) that does not yellow with age, that I can apply to these pumpkins with that will, in some way, make them a bit less fragile?


----------



## Dustin Tesseneer

Halloween is one of the best holidays for crafting.



larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Welcome to the new crafts section.
> 
> Feel free to discuss any and all Halloween oriented crafts.
> 
> Please also discuss any sub-sections or other things that could help make this section better.
> This section may NOT be used to sell things.
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Larry


----------



## Dustin Tesseneer

I have video I would like to share.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SupEnzCvm_U

It is Halloween crafts that involve candy wrappers. Peanut butter taffy to be precise. 
They are great for kids and easy to do.


----------



## Rosa Booker

I make plastic canvas things Halloween themed and horror themed.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Kelloween said:


> Just finished this one..gave the witches a break
> 
> View attachment 172895


love it!!!!!


----------



## Astrogatti

Thanks for creating this section. I'm very interested in craft ideas for Halloween.


----------



## Renfield

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knows if you can use Super Sculpey to cover metal? (Like a cannister). Thanks!


----------



## Chilliboo

spookyone said:


> btw might wanna stay away from the flour mixture.. unless you live where you have no mice... lol my mum made something with the flour mixture and well let just say there was nuthing left at all..


I agree wholeheartedly spookyone. I spent weeks mache-ing beautiful 3D cardboard tombstones a la Stolloween, only to have a mice or three chew all the edges off. Broke my heart. They're salvageable with some work (and a ton a chilli powder in the mache paste!) but no more flour in my glue. PVA glue may be more expensive but worth it in the end.


----------



## MissT

My newest witch, who has been in my stash of unfinished objects for, um, over a decade:


----------



## Hellscape

I also use a paper mache recipe based on Stolloween's recipe, I use more white glue than he does as I get mold issues from the humidity, works pretty well for me


----------



## yoboseiyo

that is creepy and i love it.


----------



## Hellscape

Thank you yoboseiyo


----------



## duxallinarow

Getting ready for 2018. Finally got to Target, they were totally cleaned out – except for a few 8x10 framed skulls. Clear glass, black glitter skull printed on the glass, simple black frame. They had five left – 90% off, bought them at 30¢ each. I'm putting them away for next year – I'm picturing all five on a mantle, with spider-embellished frames, and maybe red lights glowing through them from behind.
I'll change my mind a dozen times between now and then.


----------



## RCIAG

MissT said:


> My newest witch, who has been in my stash of unfinished objects for, um, over a decade.


Good to know I'm not the only one in the Ten Year Club!!


----------



## Bethany

I have so many unfinished projects. LOL 
But here are a few that I did do in the last month or so.






































Elements for our mailbox topper.


----------



## 66539

I do have a question about this new part of the forum. Where do we draw the line between PROP and CRAFT? I feel fairly confident about a lot of the areas, but when creating a creepy looking Jack-O-Lantern for the outside is it a prop or is it a craft because it's made out of paper mache? Does it become a craft as soon as a Funkin is involved? Or is it just important that it gets posted somewhere so all can see what's going on with everyone else? My sense is the last option is the right one, but I was just curious.


----------



## RCIAG

When I think of crafts I tend to think of something static, smaller, maybe cute, maybe not, but I guess there is a line. Maybe a flying crank ghost isn't a craft, but a static ghost or groundbreaker of the same size could be considered a craft. I dunno. 

I guess you can look around at the section & see what's posted to see if you've got the right section for your pics.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Crafts and props differences? 

Generally there's some leeway. 

If you'd view it as decorative and involves some artistic skill or creativity, then it likely would lean more towards craft than prop. Crafting involves a good amount of creativity and/or artistic ability (think of a painting or embroidery or designing a potion label from scratch).

You can absolutely expect to see props that utilize artistic flair or creativity, but it's not a given for its description.

So for the example given - a paper maché JoL - we'd likely be fine with it being in either category (craft/prop) but I'd personally consider it more of a prop if it wasn't a truly one of a kind artwork level piece. But then, we've had Stolloween's paper maché work in the prop section and that guy is an uber-talented artist, so it really is one of those gray areas!


----------



## Hearthfire

I'm not sure where on this forum I should ask this.... but has anyone here ever made a charm or brooch out of that ICE stuff and a scorpion? Weird I know, but I live in the woods and I'm constantly attacked by the creatures and would like to do something with their creepy bodies!


----------



## krnlmustrd

I used Mod Podge for the first time ever... haha.. I'm not a born crafter, but I think this Witch picture turned out nice. It's made out of cut up dictionary pages for my Literary Witch themed decor.


----------



## RCIAG

Did it feel wrong cutting up a book? I always feel like I'm committing a mortal sin when I destroy a book, even a crappy one. It doesn't stop me but it feels weird since I love books & reading so much.


----------



## Sasha87

Here's a Jack & Sally (& Zero) I made a few years ago, I'd never used Polymer clay before so things weren't as perfect as I'd hoped but I like them anyway! I also made a papier mache Jack head and fixed it to a fan (after removing the blades etc) but not sure about the prop/craft area... I'll put it on if I find a pic of him anyway. Pics aren't the best either haha (get my excuses in early!)


----------



## krnlmustrd

It was a dictionary. And an old out of date one at that! So no. An old medical text book would have been awesome though!


----------

